# Anubias



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

After reading different posts on planting anubias in a Malawi tank. The conclusion is to tie down the anubias to rocks or wood. The recommendations are to use either fish strings or cotton thread.

Are all cotton threads safe with the fish? Would the colors/dyes of cotton threads be dangerous to the tank water?

:-?


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

they're not dangerous, I used black thread, blue thread, green thread, and white thread to tie down my anubias to rocks. Eventually I used a rubber band; it's much easier to get them down tight.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The dye isn't dangerous, but I watched a fish swallow a thread once and did not want to see what happened if he tried to pass it. I grabbed the thread and the fish slid down and off but he had swallowed more than a body-length, LOL.

I place the plants between rocks now.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I know of people using superglue gel to glue them to a rock. I've never done the superglue myself but can tell you that you dont want to keep clamp on weights on any of your plants like they use in the stores.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I just pinch them between rocks.


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> I just pinch them between rocks.


I agree. Anubias are really easy to do this with.

I have used super glue gel now for a couple years with absolutely no issues, but I typically only do that for Java ferns as they are a little harder to keep wedged between rocks and their roots are really stringy.

Anubias is pretty easy to wedge between the rocks though.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Besides Anubias what other plants are EASY to raise in a Malawi tank?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Jungle Vallisneria, Crypts, Swords


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You can hot glue it, tie it with fish line. I use suction cups, and put the rhizome in the metal hook.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Is it necessary to feed Anubias in a established Malawi tank? Thoughts from Anubias owners?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No it isn't. I've never added any fertilizers in with mine.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Are you having a issue with yours?


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

I just bought an Anubias barteri var. barteri and wants to make sure it thrives in the tank.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Also the Anubias came in a pot. Should I leave it or take it out of the pot?

I've heard that the pots lay leak? Can anyone clarify?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Being sure it thrives in the tank may involve more than whether to fertilize or not. The key with anubias is light levels (not too high) and keeping algae off the leaves.

Remove the pot and potting material, it is just for the purpose of selling. Do not bury the rhizome. You can wrap the roots around a rock or driftwood, or you can bury the roots but leave the rhizome on top of the substrate.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Being sure it thrives in the tank may involve more than whether to fertilize or not. The key with anubias is light levels (not too high) and keeping algae off the leaves.
> 
> Remove the pot and potting material, it is just for the purpose of selling. Do not bury the rhizome. You can wrap the roots around a rock or driftwood, or you can bury the roots but leave the rhizome on top of the substrate.


How much light is appropriate?

If there are algae on the leaves how do I get rid of it?


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

Btw, I have Marineland Double Bright LED Lighting System which produces 1800 lumens. I usually don't bother turning the lights on. The tank is near a window but no sunlight directly on the tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Low light works. The trick is to keep algae under control so it never grows on the leaves (low light, nitrates around 15ppm) but I've never been consistently successful with this. If it grows you have to wipe off each leaf weekly during water changes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe too much light. Try shading the plant with another plant or a decor item.


----------



## kwang (Sep 16, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Maybe too much light. Try shading the plant with another plant or a decor item.


Too much light?
Are you referring to the window or the LED lights?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Both. The only way to be sure is with a PAR meter. Or you can plant your plant and see what happens with the algae and then adjust accordingly.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Merged the two threads as they had the same topic and title.


----------



## 4RSo (Aug 13, 2011)

my coffeefolia gets mean black/dark maroon algae all over the leaves I repositioned the plant so it was more shaded. Hopefully it will help, but they do respond well to low light, I have marineland single brights on my 125 and I don't think wattage is even at .25w/gal.


----------

